# New Lathe



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

The vortex is strong. I could not resist. I have wanted a dedicated bowl lathe since I first saw the VB36. I finally bought one from Craft Supplies. They are good people and offer great service. Craft Supplies used Estes Express Lines to ship the lathe. The driver was great. He put the thing inside my shop about 5 or 6 feet from where it is now bolted to the floor. That was a tremendous help. All I had to do was unpack it and set it in place with a engine hoist.

I have not had time to turn much on it yet. I tested it on a piece of 4"X4"X12" inch dry oak. I was able to reduce the 4X4 to a cylinder and then hollow it with a 1/2" depth drill and a scraper with no tail stock. There was no vibration at all and the lathe was not bolted to the floor when I tested it. I also turned some tool handles for thompson gouges and skews after I installed the tailstock. I am looking forward to trying this thing out on a few bowls as soon as I can. I've been sick for a few days. I thought mabe today I could work in the shop but I guess I better wait another day. I,m still taking flu medicine that seems to slow me down. Better safe than sorry.
Pics are posted below. Thanks for looking and thanks for all of the help I have received since I started turning.
Eugene


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*For those of us not woodturners I wondered...*

How big, how much, what features, so I got this link from Crafts Supplies USA: http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/w9sm/brands/Hegner--VB36-Master-Bowlturner-Lathe--vb36?Args=
WOW! Now that's a bowl lathe! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That looks like a fine machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Holy Cow!! you dont do anything half a**ed do you?
That is a monster! Cant wait to see some pics of what comes of that thing! 
Get better soon man.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*new lathe*

WOW,now that is a lathe.What ya gonna turn with that sucker? bath tubs :laughing:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

wow is right ! Can't wait to see what you do with it. After reading the specs, I'm still trying get my head around the question of how the heck do you mount a bowl blank that weights 500lbs ???

Paul


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

yes that is a nice looking piece of machinery like to see some results also :thumbsup:


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats the lathe that i wanted :icon_eek: but had to settle for a HegnerXB200, a excellant lathe but the spec on the VB is astounding, is it as quiet as it says?. good health and luck with the turning.

Adrian


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. I got to feeling better on Sunday so I rough turned six bowls from spalted sweet gum. They range in size from 11 to 14 inches. I just can't believe how smooth this thing is. It just don't move or shake at all. I kept increasing speed to see what it would do and finally realized I needed to slow the work piece down for safety sake. I was amazed at how fast it rough turned 11 to 14 inch blanks with bark still on them. Needless to say I am pleased with the purchase.

Adrian, it is that quiet. I don't think they misrepresented this lathe in any way. You can get a DVD from Craft Supplies that has a lot of info. and some impressive demos of the VB36.

Thanks again for the comments and for all of the help and encouragement I have received since I started turning. I did flat work for eight years before I started turning and I enjoyed it but... it does not compare to turning bowls. Even the simple bowls I am able to turn are so much fun.

Eugene


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Eugene, Congrats on the lathe. That sucker is a beast! Sounds like you're having fun with it. Don't forget to post the pictures!

John


----------

